# Graham Patch for duodenal ulcer



## shenning (Jan 7, 2008)

How would you code Graham Patch closure of duodenal ulcer, duodenal bx, and pyloroplasty? 

Thanks,
Stacy


----------



## CVR (Jan 16, 2008)

*Graham Patch*

I just got a surgery yesterday and am trying to find out the same thing--I will keep working on and let you know if I find anything---If anyone out out there has any info--PLEASE PLEASE REPLY!!!

Thanks

Cassie


----------



## bran1120 (Jan 25, 2008)

Did it include a vagotomy as well or pyloroplasty w/o vagotomy?


----------



## mmelcam (Jan 29, 2008)

We use 49905.


----------



## dtollie (Aug 6, 2009)

how would you use 49905 since that is an add on code


----------



## mjewett (Aug 13, 2009)

DTollie- For suture repair of a duodenal ulcer with Graham Patch. We bill codes 43840 and 49905.


----------

